
Ask HN: How can I promote my opensource tool to hit broader audience? - adnanh
Hello HN, I have built an opensource tool that I found useful in many occasions for different things. How can I help spread the word about it in hopes to help others that have similar issues like I did? I do not plan on monetizing it, but rather try to get it to broader audience in hopes to help others and get better feedback for future improvement... Or maybe the problem isn&#x27;t there at all, or the people are not perceiving it as one?
======
Mz
This may be a "marketing" issue. I know a little html and css, but I am not a
serious programmer. I looked at your thing and I have no clue what it does.

It might help to have a better explanation of what it does and maybe move your
examples link higher up the page. This is your current blurb at the top of the
page:

 _webhook is a lightweight configurable tool written in Go, that allows you to
easily create HTTP endpoints (hooks) on your server, which you can use to
execute configured commands_

That means nothing to me. It should tell me how it enhances functionality of
my site. "Execute configured comands" just means "and then it does the thing
you told it tobdo." Yeah it better do that much. But what kinds of things can
I tell it to do?

So, for examples I know:

Hyperlinks are code snippets that tell the browser to go to a particular page.

CSS is code that makes your page more lightweight by reducing how often you
have to repeat instructions. You can have a master file that applies to all
items in a particular class that only needs to be called once. This makes
pages load faster and reduces coding bloat. It is also easier to maintain the
site since you can change code across the entire site by editing one file
instead of every individual page.

What the hell do hooks do? I don't know that and I have no reason to research
it in order to determine if your tool has any relevance to my life. So I am
just going to close the browser tab and move on. I have a busy life and you
have not given me any reason to care about this tool.

That isn't intended to be mean. I got told for years my sites were too niche
and no one cared. I have wrestled with this issue personally and I am
sympathetic.

Best of luck.

~~~
adnanh
Thanks for the input. I agree the readme should be rewritten to offer more
descriptive information, and give people real life examples and use cases that
they couldn't figure out it could do for them...

------
rajnikant
Try Producthunt.You can get good audience from there.

~~~
adnanh
Couldn't get an invite to be able to post :-(

~~~
rajnikant
contact to active hunters who frequently post the product and request them to
post your product they will surely do it because some hunters post around 2 to
3 products every day. They also admire good products and they will make you
maker you will get your own invites.

------
dhogan
Show HN?

~~~
adnanh
Already did that, submitted to Show HN, several subreddits, tweeted about it,
got added to Slack's api list etc... It did yield hits and got my repository
trending on github which increased the audience, again, but then the exposure
stopped :)

